

Microsoft Office Hosted In The Cloud - Office 365 - Polat
http://www.office365.com

======
andrewguenther
I'm not exactly sure how they plan to compete with Google Apps in the small
business market when they don't offer a free service tier.

~~~
wrrice
IMO, $6/mon is more of a nuisance than a hindrance. One has to wonder, though-
why six dollars, as opposed to twenty? I would be just as likely to pay
$20/mon as I would $6/mon, if I think that what they're offering up is even
slightly better than what than Google or Zoho offers.

So, the problem isn't so much the fact that it's not cost-free, but that it's
cost-free but _cheap_. I don't like cheap.

